# Problems with walking.



## knittywittywoo (Jun 11, 2011)

Sox is 6 months old and generally a happy dog.
He can be abit snappy occasionally but not particularly nasty.

When he was a puppy we had trouble getting him to go on walks.
He soon worked out that if he sat or laid down he could be pulled upright to continue so taught himself to throw his whole body straight on the ground on his back. This made it almost impossible to get him to move.
He seemed to one day just grow out of it and start walking. Funnily, if we all went he'd walk but if it was just one person with him he'd throw himself to the floor.
He had the snip 2 weeks ago and with the school holidays his routine is abit out of normal.
As I have an 8 year old at home I am only walking Sox 10 minutes up the road 3 times a day and then my husband walks him for an hour off lead at night.

He has started doing what he did as a pup.
Yesterday afternoon I walked him up the road with a friend and her dog, they continued and we turned back.
He threw himself on the floor.
I managed to get him up into walking position and set off and then he lunged for my arm through my coat.
He wasn't playing, he was serious.
he did it 3 times in all and I have lovely bruises on my arm.
I had to ring my 8 year old and ask him to come and meet us.

I believe that was because he didn't get his own way.

Today I took him up the road and he didn't want to go up, we were only about 100m from house when he threw himself down.
I got him up and again he went for my arm and this time I managed to get him laid on his side and hold him by the shoulder until he calmed down.
This happened every time I tried to continue the walk, 3 times in total.
Once I turned towards home he was happy to move.

I feel that Sox is controlling our walks and really don't know how to stop him doing this.

Is there anything I can do or that I am doing wrong to make sure that Sox doesn't control these situations and that I do.
I've tried treats to bribe him along but if he doesn't get it within 30 seconds he stops and as soon as he does get it he also stops.

I am in touch with a trainer who is going to come to the house shortly, he's a good dog off lead and sociable with people and other dogs, just this problem.
He's learnt sit, down, shake, wait, fetch, drop so he can be beahaved well.

Arrrgggghhhh, its so frustrating. ( and it hurts my arm too  )


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Upset at not getting his way....doubt it...Im 98% sure the plop down was because the fun was ending and he was protesting - who wouldnt...he is having a nice stroll, sniffing wiht good friends and turning toward home always signals that the walk is going to end.
Certainly pain should be considered too - he could be sitting if he has hip/back/elbow problems or from being 2 weeks post surgery.

However the biting sounds like it is a separate issue, likely out of fear from being pulled/tugged into a walking position...and then pinning him in a down on the ground....In my opinion all of the physical positioning is not a great idea for this dog any more. Most dogs don't love it...your has come to see it as a threat and feels the need to defend himself. In my mind, it pretty much cements the idea in his head that he was right...you (and your hands) can not be trusted.

Glad your getting a trainer to observe what is going on....


----------



## knittywittywoo (Jun 11, 2011)

He can do when we set off aswell. He seems to have a problem if theres just one person walking with him. Both me and my husband have had the same experience.
I pinned him to the ground once he had bitten me to show him its not acceptable.
He didn't start the biting until we had set off. I made sure he was sat for a while once l had him up and then set off, no pulling at set off but then he would lunge.
Twice today l have set off with him and he has stopped less than 200m from the house.
I have decide now just to turn round and hope he grows out of it again, not make it an issue with him.

Theres no pain problem as he is quite happy to go out in the evening and run round on the moors.

I can't use the trainer for it as he'd be happy to walk if l'm not alone.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Carry treats/high value toys with you and lure back into walking rather than physically shaping it. It sounds like he's reacting to the physical contact and is now not viewing single-person walks as a very happy event. You can then hold the treat at your side for a few paces and then reward when he walks with you. I also have a dog that responded VERY badly to any sort of physical shaping/correction and usually that "very badly" was lashing out in anger/frustration. It sounds like walks are turning into a frustrating experience for you both and your physical corrections are making it worse. I would definitely recommend switching to a lure/reward method and maybe even walking him on a front clip harness or head halter if the pulling/lunging is also causing a big issue.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This could be Penny. She did the same thing at the same age. She'd flop over on her side and would totally let me drag her by the neck if I wanted too. I was tempted sometimes but no in public! lol:no: 

I started picking her up by the seat of her pants and her collar and she protested THAT by snarling at me. She also does this only when one person is walking her. If we both go, she's happy as a peach!

Now, when I feel her lagging behind (on the extendable leash) I just grab on firmly and tell her "We're going!" That works. She's 9 1/2. :doh:

For you young dog, I would make sure he's walking at your side in the heel position. That way you can quickly monitor his behavior and speed up a little if he looks like he's about to rebel. Part of his learning is that he has to do what you tell him to do and that includes walking, assuming he's healthy enough to be out and about. Also, make sure your walks are interesting, walk in different areas even if you have to take the car to get to them. Intersperse the walking with some obedience practice to keep him from focusing on refusals. Carry plenty of treats. Our Goldens are very smart, it's a challenge sometimes to keep them interested and engaged!

If you're using an extendable leash, you might let him out farther to some 'snoop and sniff' on the way home.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you use physical corrections like pinning down often?

I'm not making a judgment, just wondering if there is any reason for a breakdown in your relationship for some reason.


----------



## knittywittywoo (Jun 11, 2011)

Thankyou Peggysmum. Nobody else has ever heard of a dog doing what Sox does so its a relief in a way that someone else has experienced it too.

I think the problem is the school holidays. Even though he's only 6 months he has a routine which understandably has changed recently. I was trying 3 short walks during day and normal hour long walk at night instead of an hour morning and night.
Plus, he had the snip at the end of July which meant he had to be lead walked. He loves to run on the moors.
I'm hoping this is just a blip and he'll get back into enjoying walking again.

He's also funny in the car. My husband takes him to work occasionally and if theres just the 2 of themin the car he is sick, there and back.
If anyone else is in the car too not just my Husband he is fine.

The physically restraining by holding him down l don't do unless l feel l need to.
I had tried telling him to sit but he was intent on biting my arm. I had moved and tried to hold him at arms length but couldn't stop him. The only way l could stop it was to get him down on the floor and hold him until he calmed down. I didn't hold him hard, just enough so he couldn't get back up until he had calmed down. I kept talking to him all the time, telling him to let go and then once he had to calm down. He has to know that biting me isn't acceptable.
If he bites in the house it is usually through play excitement, we get up, turn our back and walk away from him. While walking l wasn't able to do that and it was a more intense biting too.

We are now for the moment walking as far as he wants and then returning home. I am hoping he will just grow out of it again.
I have the trainer coming on Thursday for the first time so l will see what she recomends.

Thankyou for all your suggestions.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am glad you are getting a trainer. My only advice is my older girl Angelina doesn't want to walk the same walk at times (but it is boredom, she would never bite). What I do is have her next to me and speed it up, slow it down, stop, wait...just make it as interesting (and training) as possible with small treats as the reward. If they are more ball focused (like my Cannella) then the ball is the award...I have it in the hand or pocket....we trot 10 feet I say 'wait'...dog waits...I give the ball, start again...they don't have time to protest and it becomes 'fun', not boring. May or may not apply to your situation...just a suggestion to try and mix it up, get out of that routine. Go on a different walk too, not the same one.... Please let us know what the trainer says...


----------



## knittywittywoo (Jun 11, 2011)

Thankyou Pennysmum. Nobody else has ever heard of a dog doing what Sox does so its a relief in a way that someone else has experienced it too.

I think the problem is the school holidays. Even though he's only 6 months he has a routine which understandably has changed recently. I was trying 3 short walks during day and normal hour long walk at night instead of an hour morning and night.
Plus, he had the snip at beginning of July which meant he had to be lead walked. He loves to run on the moors.
I'm hoping this is just a blip and he'll get back into enjoying walking again.

He's also funny in the car. My husband takes him to work occasionally and if theres just the 2 of themin the car he is sick, there and back.
If anyone else is in the car too not just my Husband he is fine.

The physically restraining by holding him down l don't do unless l feel l need to.
I had tried telling him to sit but he was intent on biting my arm. I had moved and tried to hold him at arms length but couldn't stop him. The only way l could stop it was to get him down on the floor and hold him until he calmed down. I didn't hold him hard, just enough so he couldn't get back up until he had calmed down. I kept talking to him all the time, telling him to let go and then once he had to calm down. He has to know that biting me isn't acceptable.
If he bites in the house it is usually through play excitement, we get up, turn our back and walk away from him. While walking l wasn't able to do that and it was a more intense biting too.

We are now for the moment walking as far as he wants and then returning home. I am hoping he will just grow out of it again.
I have the trainer coming on Thursday for the first time so l will see what she recomends.

Thankyou for all your suggestions.


----------



## knittywittywoo (Jun 11, 2011)

The trainer came to visit last Thursday and isn't coming back.
Sox is a well behaved obedient dog for his age and is just testing me occasionally.
We sat and talked for an hour on the techniques l am using for training and they are all correct just repetition needed.
Boy8 has started walking with me again so Sox is getting a better walk in the morning and as the trainer said l am doing everything correctly my confidence has grown and Sox has noticed the change.

When he was off lead l was always worried he wouldn't come back if l needed him to, he wouldn't run away but there may be an instance l need him back with me.
I had started holding my hand up with a treat in it and calling ' Sox here '. He came, sat and got the treat then l'd tell him ' go '. Today l just stood still and held my hand up and he came back.

Even my husband has noticed the change in him towards me.

Last night he had my shoe, l stood in front of him and told him it wasn't Sox's it was Mummy's. He left it and took my husbands shoe instead. Not exactly what l planned.

The main thing the trainer said to me was that l needed to calm down and control my anxiety. I already knew that though but its hard being a naturally anxious person to stop.

I am also more confident with him off lead near other dogs as she said if theres a problem he will leave the situation and l have to trust him too. Now l know he will come back 9 times out of 10 l feel better doing that.

The laying down and biting she says he will grow out of and it is the fact his routine has gone.

I keep telling people now he's the perfect dog and now l have more confidence we seem to have a new understanding between us ans he really is ( almost ) perfect.

Thankyou for all your helpful replies.


----------

